# Drying Leaves Before Cannabutter



## funbaker (Feb 10, 2010)

This has me stumped! I know I might just be a little slow lol but I have some very fresh leaves and stems (just cut today) and want to make cannabutter. Can I dry them in the oven, Ive seen like 350 til they turn brown? Then do grind them or just use them whole? HELP HELP!


----------



## johnnygrnthumb (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, i have the same question. I just harvested today as well. I'm snowed in in VA. So i wanna do some fun shit while all cooped up. Id say dry them in the oven at a low temp(only so the THC doesnt evaporate) then yea grid it up and proceed?


----------



## l333t (Feb 10, 2010)

dry them first don't dry them in the oven!!!!!!!if you need to learnhow to dry and cure there are threads already for that.Dry /cure then make weed butter.you will waste alot of thc if oven cured


----------



## herbose (Feb 10, 2010)

l333t said:


> dry them first don't dry them in the oven!!!!!!!if you need to learnhow to dry and cure there are threads already for that.Dry /cure then make weed butter.you will waste alot of thc if oven cured


Bingo....they should be dried first and either cured for a long time or heated to allow the process of decarboxylization to turn thca into thc. I've never heard of turning new leaves into butter, or good smoke for that matter.


----------



## resinraider (Feb 10, 2010)

Just use them fresh. I do works great. Rite after I'm done chopping I cook it and then ditch it. I don't have time, room, or care to dry them


----------



## herbose (Feb 10, 2010)

resinraider said:


> Just use them fresh. I do works great. Rite after I'm done chopping I cook it and then ditch it. I don't have time, room, or care to dry them


Yeah....I was thinking of tincture which you don't heat up. I can see how that would work with butter.


----------



## funbaker (Feb 11, 2010)

OK I used them just raw. I just threw them in the food processor, to make them easier to stir in, and It seems to have come our pretty good. I used the crock pot and I cooked them for like 18 hours lol but think I got all the good stuff lol. Ill let you know in a day or so how potent it was!


----------



## funbaker (Mar 2, 2010)

I cooked them raw and it worked great. I have done them dry now to and I think it is easier to strain when they are raw, dried they were kinda stringy and annoying lol really hard to strain and really get all the product out.


----------

